# Suche ein Programm mit dem ich die Koordinaten eines Pixels auslesen kann



## xCondoRx (18. April 2006)

Jau, die Überschrift sagt alles.. Suche ein Programm mit dem ich die Koordinaten eines Pixels auslesen kann (mit Maus drüberfahren oder sowas).. Habe ein gutes (Freeware) in der Firma, nur das nützt mir gerade nichts und mir fällt der Name net ein ..


----------



## Kurt Cobain (18. April 2006)

mit photoshop gehts


----------

